# Campsite villagers that just WON't move?



## Blacklist (Sep 8, 2016)

Ever had that dreamie in your campsite, but the guy just wouldn't move?
Shep is in my campsite. I thought it would be cool to have a lazy dog villager in my town. Tried to convince him to move.
Seriously, it took me 30 minutes to get this stupid dumb dog to move to my town. 
Did this happen to you?


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 8, 2016)

Ugh, I hate it when that happens. Yet when it is someone you don't care about, you just say hi and they are like "Let me live here!"

I was more upset when Marshall visited my town and I had 10 villagers at the time. Why must the game tease like that?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

I literally just never get anybody decent in the campsite in my main town but in my cycle town I'm always having brilliant villagers.
A couple of months ago I was desperately trying to get Julian to move in to my cycle town and he just kept talking about moving here, I'd get the option to tell him he should move in, then he would change his mind and offer for me to play about 60 games with him before mentioning anything again....
Drove me absolutely mad. Managed to get him moved in the end but it took a good while and a lot of frustration


----------



## Altarium (Sep 8, 2016)

Julian was a pain to get, I think it took me an hour. Other than that, not really.

By the way, Shep is a smug, not a lazy


----------



## namiieco (Sep 8, 2016)

it's never taken me more than 5 min


----------



## HHoney (Sep 8, 2016)

If they are being stubborn, try saving and start again.

Yes, I have had it happen. It is so frustrating!

If you want them, never give up! You can do it!


----------



## Megatonez (Sep 8, 2016)

Fauna did that to me when she was camping in my town. I got so sick of the games I dropped all of my items and most of my money outside. I thought that just talking to her would be better. I talked to her so many times... She would say that she was considering moving to my town. I would suggest she should and she would say she doesn't want to leave her friends. It took me over an hour to finally decide to move to my town.


----------



## Fitolink (Sep 8, 2016)

Rolf took me a while to convince. Before him I had Whitney and Felicity but they accepted moving in fast.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 8, 2016)

When Fang was camping, I had that exact problem.  Of course I wanted that handsome wolf in my town so I talked to him and talked to him and he just kept wanting to play games or say he liked his old town.  Finally he said yes but it was really too much trouble just to obtain a bunch of pixels.


----------



## jcmbangor (Sep 9, 2016)

When my mayor has had a hard time I have saved and logged on as one of my secondary characters and quickly had a camper agree to move in. Don't know if this always works, but it has the four times I've tried it.


----------



## Kawaii :D (Sep 9, 2016)

Took me an hour once WAS not fun~


----------

